# My gripe with borrowing in DRI



## fluke (Nov 7, 2013)

One thing has always frustrated me about DRI's point system.  The inability to borrow from the year following a reservation when trying to reserve the next calender year (eg I need to borrow points from 2015 for a summer 2014 reservation).  The exact unit and dates are available but I have to wait for 1/1/2014 to book.  Hoping that the dates will still be available.    The other 2 point systems I am involved with (DVC and Marriott) allow this.  

Even if you want to use the 13 month collection booking window you are limited by points availabilty (eg if I want to book my collection January 2015 in December 2013 I can't because 2015 points won't load until 1/1/2014 even though I am inside my 13 month booking window).

But of course it is the rules and all I can do is complain.


----------



## dwojo (Nov 8, 2013)

The more we make our wishes known the better chance of getting things changed. Bring it up at an updated and on the forums on the DRI website.


----------

